# Hahaha el etniano que atropelló y se cargó a 4 invitados de una boda se había liado con la novia



## gallofino (7 Nov 2022)

Esperando la segunda parte de esta bonita historia


----------



## moromierda (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Magufillo (7 Nov 2022)

Madre mia cuando sacaron el pañuelo  y vieron que venía rota por el notas.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (7 Nov 2022)

Que ley se aplicará para resolver este problema ....

????


----------



## Shy (7 Nov 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Que ley se aplicará para resolver este problema ....
> 
> ????



La de Boyle-Mariotte.

Y a otra cosa, mariposa.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2022)

No vale la pena pelearse por una mujer.


----------



## Albion (7 Nov 2022)

Soy de la etnia innombrable y vengo a tu casamiento....


----------



## ray merryman (7 Nov 2022)

Le había roto el bizcocho


----------



## Euron G. (7 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> La de Boyle-Mariotte.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Buena aplicación de la dialéctica hegeliana tesis-antítesis-síntesis:
tesis: los gitanos
antítesis: los payos
síntesis: las risas del público

Por cierto, en el video, en una esquinita, vemos un rombo (quiero decir que no apto para menores de 16 años).


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Esto es un payo que caminando por el campo pasa junto a un huerto que no es suyo, y no se mete dentro a llenarse un cubo de habas.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Joder! Hay que reconocer que tiene los huevos como melones, pero estamos viendo un cadáver.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder! Hay que reconocer que tiene los huevos como melones, pero estamos viendo un cadáver.



Pues hay algún comentario en YT como que ha recibido amenazas de muerte, no sé si será verdad.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pues hay algún comentario en YT como que ha recibido amenazas de muerte, no sé si será verdad.



No me extraña. Es lo más osado y políticamente incorrecto que he visto en décadas.
Sí hay que hacer crowfounding para que vaya a un maxilofacial, aporto.


----------



## Juan Palomo (7 Nov 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Soy de la etnia innombrable y vengo a tu casamiento....




.......a partirme la camisa


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Nov 2022)

Lolailolailo lolailoley!! jaaalman susmato a tos chaachol !!


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> La de Boyle-Mariotte.
> 
> Y a otra cosa, mariposa.



La que dice que la presión de un gas en un recipiente cerrado es inversamente proporcional al volumen del recipiente siempre y cuando la temperatura sea constante?

​


----------



## ecoñomixta (7 Nov 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Soy de la etnia innombrable y vengo a tu casamiento....



A atropellar a 4 o cinco, con el mercedes que tengooo... [...yo soy...]


----------



## ecoñomixta (7 Nov 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> .......a partirme la camisa



A atropellar namas salgan de la misaaaa aaah aahh ahhhh aahahhahhhaaaaaaaaaaeeeaaaaaeehhhii 

Pampam... 


Quehla urtimaque tengooo oo ooo


----------



## LMLights (7 Nov 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Madre mia cuando sacaron el pañuelo  y vieron que venía rota por el notas.







__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Nov 2022)

yo creo que jorgeja deberia invitar a las famalias al sálvame para ver si así remonta audiencia.


----------



## Julc (7 Nov 2022)

Cuatro funerales y una boda.


----------



## Escaramuza (7 Nov 2022)

El pañuelo salió bien, con sus rosas, el problema es que no hacen el pañuelo por el culo, y no lo digo de broma. Las gitanas y las moras follan por el culo para no perder la virginidad.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Esto es un payo que escolarizaba a sus hijos.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La trae limpita, como nos gusta a los foreros.


----------



## murti-bing (7 Nov 2022)

Qué música llevaba puesta cuando se lanzó contra la gente?


----------



## tolomeo (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Si lees los comentarios de los etnianos al vídeo alucinas.

Como regla general, deben tener un CI de punyabí, a lo sumo.


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Nov 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder! Hay que reconocer que tiene los huevos como melones, pero estamos viendo un cadáver.



Es Rober bodegas


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

Hay una cosa de los etnianos que siempre he admirado. 

Es que el 100% de las veces actuan como etnianos. Jamás defraudan.


----------



## Punitivum (7 Nov 2022)

Esta vez hay que hacer la prueba del pañuelo por la puerta de atrás.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pues hay algún comentario en YT como que ha recibido amenazas de muerte, no sé si será verdad.



Lo pusieron bastante a parir, no solo los yitans, todo el rojerío woke, al final el bueno de Rober recogió cable, uno de los pocos humoristas que tienen gracia y un gran tipo, una lástima que se acobardase.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Admiro sus cojones, pero me gustaria decirle que no hay nada mas jodidamente calzonazos en el mundo que alguien que se llama a si mismo con el insulto con el que los jetanos llaman a la gente normal. Hay que ser MUY TONTO para llamarse a si mismo eso


----------



## Cimbrel (7 Nov 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> .......a partirme la camisa



estrofa:

Yo ya no puedo aguantarmein
Ai ni atropellarar de esta maneraaaaa
Porque ya no preñooooooo
Porque ya no preñooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Porque preño a peeeeelo, porque preño a peeeeelooo, porque preño a pelooo....


y tropello sin miedoooooooo


(chorus)


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas

que asco me da la ernia


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No me extraña. Es lo más osado y políticamente incorrecto que he visto en décadas.
> Sí hay que hacer crowfounding para que vaya a un maxilofacial, aporto.



Yo también pongo, pero más barato una de esas gafas con nariz y bigote para ir de incógnito.


----------



## axl (7 Nov 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder! Hay que reconocer que tiene los huevos como melones, pero estamos viendo un cadáver.



El gag es de hace tiempo cuando salio a la luz la etnia en masa fueron a por Bodegas y Pantomima Full ,amenazas de muerte,insultos y demas,cancelaron alguna actuacion y pidio disculpas(cobarde) y ya paso el revuelo,sorprendentemente sigue haciendo shows y demas


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>




BRRVVVTAAAAAAL


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> estrofa:
> 
> y yo no puedo aguantarmein
> Ai ni atropellarar de esta maneraaaaa
> ...



  
Está el becario del Secretariado Gitano que echa humo.
Un saludo a to los gitanos y gitanas y gitanes, dame argo Irene Montero guapa.


----------



## Dj Puesto (7 Nov 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Que ley se aplicará para resolver este problema ....
> 
> ????



Por su bien la paya, el adulterio entre la gitanada se suele saldar con un número indeterminado de navajazos y por la parte vital implicada en la comisión del ilícito alguno debería de ir a la ingle.

Peliagudos estos temas, sus costumbres para ellos son sagradas , tienen algún lifehack como que tienen que llegar vírgenes de vagina pero no de culo pero se casan tan pronto entre otras cosas porque incumplir las reglas maritales.... no hace mucho una familia molieron a palos a su hija por adúltera, hasta la muerte, el padre y el hermano los que ejecutaron la condena.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Nov 2022)

Pregunta offtopic, ¿por qué se consiente que una asociación racista como es el secretariado etniano exista y además se le den millonarias subvenciones??


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Lo pusieron bastante a parir, no solo los yitans, todo el rojerío woke, al final el bueno de Rober recogió cable, uno de los pocos humoristas que tienen gracia y un gran tipo, una lástima que se acobardase.



No conocía la expresión «recoger cable», qué rica es la lengua castellana.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Nov 2022)

Estooooooo es un payooooo que no atropella a los invitados de una boda porque la novia le dió calabazas.

Saludos.


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pregunta offtopic, ¿por qué se consiente que una asociación racista como es el secretariado etniano exista y además se le den millonarias subvenciones??



Fácil, para que estén tranquilos, algunos no valen ni para tener un negocio de tráfico de drogas.


----------



## jolu (7 Nov 2022)

No puede ser cierto.
La novia parece ser una chica muy recatada y cumplidora de sus obligaciones como esposa.


----------



## Mortadelo11 (7 Nov 2022)

Cuando veáis a un TRAPACERO y os llamé payos no le riais la gracia, decirle yo no soy payo soy blanco use quedarán con la boca sucia abierta y si alguno os dice errr lo mimo contestarle no no es lo mismo para que dude.
Payo es un insulto es como paleto gente de campo algo así.


----------



## noseyo (7 Nov 2022)

Nusutrus estavemos en la voa y se va pagal con sangle esta cosa lo julo por camarón


----------



## Trollaco del copón (7 Nov 2022)

Esto es un payo que escucha chistes de payos y no amenaza de muerte al humorista...


----------



## Abrojo (7 Nov 2022)

Así hay que ir a joder una boda, sí señor


----------



## ecoñomixta (7 Nov 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Qué música llevaba puesta cuando se lanzó contra la gente?



Unos traqueteos de Farruquito y la de "curva peligrosa, dónde derrapo? Mi corasón no lleva freno de mano!"


----------



## Loco_Ivan (7 Nov 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Esto es un payo que escucha chistes de payos y no amenaza de muerte al humorista...



Esto es un payo que conduce con carnet y coche asegurado. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trollaco del copón (7 Nov 2022)

Mortadelo11 dijo:


> Cuando veáis a un TRAPACERO y os llamé payos no le riais la gracia, decirle yo no soy payo soy blanco use quedarán con la boca sucia abierta y si alguno os dice errr lo mimo contestarle no no es lo mismo para que dude.
> Payo es un insulto es como paleto gente de campo algo así.



Aunque no quieran insultar llamándonos payos el término se melioriza y al final queda algo positivo...

Llamar gitano es un término insultante aunque se utilice sin ánimo de insultar


A ver si el problema está en la cosa en si y no en la definición


----------



## ecoñomixta (7 Nov 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Aunque no quieran insultar llamándonos payos el término se melioriza y al final queda algo positivo...
> 
> Llamar gitano es un término insultante aunque se utilice sin ánimo de insultar
> 
> ...



Ellos lo llevan con mucha honra y dignidad el ser gitanos.
Sobretodo desde que fabricaron vertederos de diarrea mediática tales como "Palabra de gitano" o "Gipsy Kings"


----------



## noseyo (7 Nov 2022)

Los novios


----------



## Falcatón (7 Nov 2022)

Ej ke ai pocas primicas solteras y hay que pelearse por ellas y si hay que matá pos se mata.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



me he quedado flipado.
Que a dia de hoy alguien haga ese humor y al dia siguiente no le detengan o lo aparten del humor para siempre...

Está doblado o es CGI?


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Nov 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Madre mia cuando sacaron el pañuelo  y vieron que venía rota por el notas.



Dos respuestas.

1º Todas las gipsies no necesitan laxantes para evacuar el cacas. 
2º Las clinicas cercanas a asentamientos etnianos tienen un apartado 24 x 7 x365 para reconstruir himenes.


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me he quedado flipado.
> Que a dia de hoy alguien haga ese humor y al dia siguiente no le detengan o lo aparten del humor para siempre...
> 
> Está doblado o es CGI?



Ya tiene sus años, y el tío creo que fue baneado de la profesion....


----------



## Deitano (7 Nov 2022)

Es muy valiente el tipo.


----------



## FrayCuervo (7 Nov 2022)

Luego dicen que los respetemos, si al oír la noticia por primera vez ya estaba seguro de que era un trapacero de estos, aunque la noticia no lo dijera.


----------



## Pio Pio (7 Nov 2022)

Lo de "son sus costumbres" es a medias.
Hay unas cuantas costumbres que se han saltado bien.
Ya no están acostumbrados a robar gallinas para comer, ahora les llegan paguitas y ayudas a tutti ple.
Las leyes les protegen y cuando se sienten acorralados sacan el comodín de racista.
Tiene sus propias reglas y leyes, pero saben muy bien utilizar las leyes nuestras que les favorecen.
todo esto lo escribo después de haberme cruzado 4 gin tonics, y soy viejo casi jubilado, hijos de puta.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Nov 2022)

Para mi lo curioso es que solo esté imputado el conductor. Todos los que van con el durante el atropello, que no le hacen parar, ni auxilian a las víctimas, que se dan a la fuga con el durante horas hasta que los pillan en un control (y que posteriormente intentan huir) que en ningún momento hacen por marcharse ni por llamar a la policia.....nula responsabilidad, pero ni amago de intentarlo, al menos eso dijeron en la televisión (veremos luego, si solo se toman medidas contra el conductor o contra alguien más) Curioso también que se asegurase que eran cuatro los que iban en el vehículo, conductor, hijos y sobrino al que de hecho buscaba la policia, incluso se aseguró que había huido tras pararse en el control.....ahora de repente, nunca estuvo en ese coche.


----------



## McLovin (7 Nov 2022)

Lo de Rober Bodegas fue bestial y estoy alucinando un poco porque tengo la sensación de que muchos no sabéis lo que hizo y lo estáis viendo por primera vez ahora en este hilo. Fue hace 4 o 5 años (no recuerdo cuánto exactamente) y fue la muestra de cojones políticamente incorrectos más brutal que he visto en mi vida, pero le dieron tanta caña desde la progresia imbécil y le amenazaron tanto de muerte los gitanos que el tío reculó y se retractó. Una pena.


----------



## moromierda (7 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me he quedado flipado.
> Que a dia de hoy alguien haga ese humor y al dia siguiente no le detengan o lo aparten del humor para siempre...
> Está doblado o es CGI?



É ríal, amego.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Nov 2022)

Me pregunto a cuanto ascendia el presupuesto de la boda esa. Porque por lo general suelen ser bodorrios a tuti plen.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Lo de Rober Bodegas fue bestial y estoy alucinando un poco porque tengo la sensación de que muchos no sabéis lo que hizo y lo estáis viendo por primera vez ahora en este hilo. Fue hace 4 o 5 años (no recuerdo cuánto exactamente) y fue la muestra de cojones políticamente incorrectos más brutal que he visto en mi vida, pero le dieron tanta caña desde la progresia imbécil y le amenazaron tanto de muerte los gitanos que el tío reculó y se retractó. Una pena.



Pues imaginese que a algun escritor en este pais se le ocurriese escribir una novela equivalente del estilo de "Gomorra", y ya puestos, realizar despues la correspondiente serie.


----------



## Rodal (7 Nov 2022)

El regalo del ex parecia ser que iba a ser los 5000 euros que llevaba en el coche. Y seguro que no era el unico que llevaba el cash para los novios. Lo digo por si alguien en Hacienda le interesa saber cuanto efectivo se movio en el sarao.
Que a mi suegro de 90 años se le olvido hacer una declaracion a pagar de 25 euros y le abrieron expediente.


----------



## sebososabroso (7 Nov 2022)

Lo podían alquilar para un pase con el coche después de las bodas gitanas, tiene futuro.


----------



## Stalkeador (7 Nov 2022)

Cuando el actor James Dean se presentó en la boda de su ex-novia, lo hizo plantándose en la puerta de la iglesia con la moto sin dejar de hacer ruido, para joder. 

No le hizo falta atropellar a nadie.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Nov 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya tiene sus años, y el tío creo que fue baneado de la profesion....



pero no es el tio de Pantomina Full?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Nov 2022)

Espero que estos simpáticos oriundos del subcontinente arreglen sus discrepancias como en los grabados de Goya.

Total las urgencias ya las tienen saturadas


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me he quedado flipado.
> Que a dia de hoy alguien haga ese humor y al dia siguiente no le detengan o lo aparten del humor para siempre...
> 
> Está doblado o es CGI?



Tiene años, pero tuvo que pedir disculpas, le llamaron de todo y le amenazaron de muerte.
Era un tío que para mi no tenía puta gracia, pero después de eso le consideré un grande del humor


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me he quedado flipado.
> Que a dia de hoy alguien haga ese humor y al dia siguiente no le detengan o lo aparten del humor para siempre...
> 
> Está doblado o es CGI?



Ese video es muy viejo , es uno de los humoristas del dúo pantomima ful , están creando contenidos hoy en dia.
Su canal es la polla



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> El regalo del ex parecia ser que iba a ser los 5000 euros que llevaba en el coche. Y seguro que no era el unico que llevaba el cash para los novios. Lo digo por si alguien en Hacienda le interesa saber cuando efectivo se movio en el sarao.
> Que a mi suegro de 90 años se le olvido hacer una declaracion a pagar de 25 euros y le abrieron expediente.



No pueden embargarles, nunca tienen nada a su nombre, a veces ni el carnet de conducir tienen a su nombre


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Cuando el actor James Dean se presentó en la boda de su ex-novia, lo hizo plantándose en la puerta de la iglesia con la moto sin dejar de hacer ruido, para joder.
> 
> No le hizo falta atropellar a nadie.



No conocia esa anécdota, sé que tuvo una novia actriz ahora no recuerdo quien era, pero James Dean era homosexual.


----------



## Socom (7 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Brotalllllllll


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Nov 2022)

Luego vienen estos infraseres a insultarte en redes sociales cuando criticas las mierdas propias de su etnia. Nunca admiten la culpa en nada, pero según ellos, nosotros somos peores...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Nov 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Si lees los comentarios de los etnianos al vídeo alucinas.
> 
> Como regla general, deben tener un CI de punyabí, a lo sumo.



No creo que sean especialmente listos...espabilados para lo que les interesa sí, pero intelectualmente no dan para mucho...he visto cómo escriben muchos de ellos y duele a la vista.


----------



## ahondador (7 Nov 2022)

Bodas de sangre. Un clásico herniado









Así fue la boda de sangre de Torrejón: un familiar del novio irrumpió sin ser invitado en la fiesta


Un familiar del novio irrumpió con sus dos hijos y su sobrino en la fiesta de Torrejón de Ardoz sin haber sido invitado y le quisieron echar varias personas del interior




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## ahondador (7 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me pregunto a cuanto ascendia el presupuesto de la boda esa. Porque por lo general suelen ser bodorrios a tuti plen.




El atropellador se llevó no menos de 5.000 € en metálico de la manzana


----------



## Risitas (7 Nov 2022)

"habia intentado tener una relación"

Una cosa es intentarlo y otra tenerla.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No pueden embargarles, nunca tienen nada a su nombre, a veces ni el carnet de conducir tienen a su nombre



De toda la vida se ha sabido que el cajero automático de los gitanos es una gitana con unas tetas como balones de fútbol


----------



## LMLights (7 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








EL PAÑUELO DE LA VIRGEN. - Gloriosa Domina


En las creencias populares, así como en la mayoría de las religiones, el lado derecho es considerado como el que trae la bendición, es la presencia del mismo Dios. El Salmo 16 dice: Tengo siempre presente al Señor, con él a mi derecha no vacilo y el Salmo 121 dice: Porque el Señor está a […]



gloriosadomina.com





El *pañuelo* es *la* Santa Virtud de *la* Pureza. Los que quedaron con el *pañuelo* destrozado, son los que se expusieron a *las* tentaciones, a los peligros y ocasiones de pecar. Los que doblaron el *pañuelo* y lo conservaron integro y hermoso, son los que no se han expuesto al peligro de pecar y conservan *la* Santa Virtud de *la* Pureza.


----------



## McLovin (7 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues imaginese que a algun escritor en este pais se le ocurriese escribir una novela equivalente del estilo de "Gomorra", y ya puestos, realizar despues la correspondiente serie.




O algo tipo Los versos satánicos de Salman Rushdie. Hay ciertos colectivos innombrables que tienen un poder increíble, poder que les ha otorgado el mundo progresista normalmente y los convierten automáticamente en intocables. Sí te atreves a criticarlos lo más mínimo, irán a por ti, incluso te amenazarán de muerte. Muy tolerante todo. Tu tienes que tolerarlos, ellos a ti no.


----------



## Chocochomocho (7 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Luego vienen estos infraseres a insultarte en redes sociales cuando criticas las mierdas propias de su etnia. Nunca admiten la culpa en nada, pero según ellos, nosotros somos peores...



Y se ponen como ciudadanos ejemplares que no han roto un plato, es un descojone eso.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Nov 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Cuando el actor James Dean se presentó en la boda de su ex-novia, lo hizo plantándose en la puerta de la iglesia con la moto sin dejar de hacer ruido, para joder.
> 
> No le hizo falta atropellar a nadie.



Pero si era maricón…


----------



## Guano For Life (7 Nov 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Ellos lo llevan con mucha honra y dignidad el ser gitanos.
> Sobretodo desde que fabricaron vertederos de diarrea mediática tales como "Palabra de gitano" o "Gipsy Kings"



Pues en mi círculo, que te llamen gitano es de los peores insultos que hay. Una vez presencié como le partían los dientes a un notas que le llamó gitano y judío a quien no debía


----------



## giorgio_furlan (7 Nov 2022)

Ignorantes foreros!!!!! Una casamiento sin moridos no es una casemiento es un brunch


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Nov 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Pues en mi círculo, que te llamen gitano es de los peores insultos que hay. Una vez presencié como le partían los dientes a un notas que le llamó gitano y judío a quien no debía



Hombre en tu círculo y en el de cualquier persona normal.

La palabra gitano tiene un componente peyorativo para todo el que no es un jincho.

A nadie le gusta que le llamen eso, excepto a los canis( si queda alguno)


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Nov 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Y se ponen como ciudadanos ejemplares que no han roto un plato, es un descojone eso.



Sí, el colmo de la hipocresía...tienen el rostro como el cemento armado. Ah, y que nunca falten los insultos en sus textos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pero si era maricón…



Antes el tema de la homosexualidad no estaba bien visto. 
No eran pocos los gays y lesbianas que se buscaban tapaderas. Sobre todo si eran personajes públicos


----------



## Basster (7 Nov 2022)

De la loma prodactions presenta...


----------



## McArrow (7 Nov 2022)

Este es un payo, paya o paye que va y paga a Hacienda.

Ahora os reís si tenéis huevos


----------



## Malvender (7 Nov 2022)

Sa matao


----------



## jesus88 (7 Nov 2022)

luego dicen que no son putas.
algunas hasta se arriesgan a la lapidacion por follar.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Nov 2022)

Basster dijo:


> De la loma prodactions presenta...



Dale caña Torete!!! Bien visto.

Mis dieses


----------



## Malvender (7 Nov 2022)

Rober Bodegas lamenta que los gitanos no le perdonen: "Me han echado maldiciones"


"Al final lo que venía a decir en el show, con más acierto o menos, es que ningún tema debe estar vetado para hacer comedia y ha quedado claro que este tema sí lo está"




www.elconfidencial.com













Rober Bodegas, de Pantomima Full, amenazado de muerte por uno de sus monólogos sobre gitanos


El humorista gallego Roberto Bodegas, integrante junto con Alberto Casado del dúo cómico Pantomima Full, ha salido al paso de las acusaciones de racismo y los centenares de mensaje




www.elmundo.es


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Nov 2022)

Yo; ofrezco a todas, todes y todos los progres, charos y manginas varios un par de pisos dodne poder vivir en primera línea herniaba para disfrutar en persona de toda el esplendor y profundidad de la cultura de Hernia, sus costumbres, bailes y disputas en su propio territorio, donde se relajan después d e una dura jornada de trabajo 

Llevo años ofreciéndoselo a progres pijos de madrid y nada que ni uno tu. Y eso que ña música y el ruido es gratis y sin limites )de ningún tipo). 

quizás mañana


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Nov 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Yo; ofrezco a todas, todes y todos los progres, charos y manginas varios un par de pisos dodne poder vivir en primera línea herniaba para disfrutar en persona de toda el esplendor y profundidad de la cultura de Hernia, sus costumbres, bailes y disputas en su propio territorio, donde se relajan después d e una dura jornada de trabajo
> 
> Llevo años ofreciéndoselo a progres pijos de madrid y nada que ni uno tu. Y eso que ña música y el ruido es gratis y sin limites )de ningún tipo).
> 
> quizás mañana





MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Yo; ofrezco a todas, todes y todos los progres, charos y manginas varios un par de pisos dodne poder vivir en primera línea herniaba para disfrutar en persona de toda el esplendor y profundidad de la cultura de Hernia, sus costumbres, bailes y disputas en su propio territorio, donde se relajan después d e una dura jornada de trabajo
> 
> Llevo años ofreciéndoselo a progres pijos de madrid y nada que ni uno tu. Y eso que ña música y el ruido es gratis y sin limites )de ningún tipo).
> 
> quizás mañana



Podrías mandarlos al ruedo de la M-30. Tenía una amiga que era la cartera que repartía ese curioso lugar.
Las anécdotas que contaba eran para echarse a reír o llorar. He de decir que la chiquilla era vallekana de pura cepa y ejercía como tal.

En muchos aspectos era más gitana que los gitanos y sabía hacerse respetar( llevaba navaja en el reparto)

Asun estés donde estés un besazo guapa


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Nov 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Podrías mandarlos al ruedo de la M-30. Tenía una amiga que era la cartera que repartía ese curioso lugar.
> Las anécdotas que contaba eran para echarse a reír o llorar. He de decir que la chiquilla era vallekana de pura cepa y ejercía como tal.
> 
> En muchos aspectos era más gitana que los gitanos y sabía hacerse respetar( llevaba navaja en el reparto)
> ...



Yo me crie demasiado cerca de san Fermín y las carolinas. Tengo historias para escribir un libro. Eso si yo siempre me he movido bien entre ellos, les terminas cogiendo el truco. Pero como decía mi padre, lo mejor la GC y los habitantes de Narnia siempre a una distancia prudencial de uno o dos km


----------



## Capitán Walker (7 Nov 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> luego dicen que no son putas.
> algunas hasta se arriesgan a la lapidacion por follar.



Hay que ser bien puta para follar por delante, conociendo la ley etniana. Ahora bien, por el culo van todas bien folladas a la boda.


----------



## Julc (7 Nov 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Dos respuestas.
> 
> 1º Todas las gipsies no necesitan laxantes para evacuar el cacas.
> 2º Las clinicas cercanas a asentamientos etnianos tienen un apartado 24 x 7 x365 para reconstruir himenes.



3º A la vieja le ponen una pistola en la cabeza, un fajo de billetes en la mano y el pañuelo sale chorreando sangre de pollo.


----------



## Soundblaster (7 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No conocía la expresión «recoger cable», qué rica es la lengua castellana.



recoger cable tambien lo usan otras etnias, maxime si es de cobre y ajeno.


----------



## Domyos35 (7 Nov 2022)

Cosas de su ley


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esperando la segunda parte de esta bonita historia




EN PRINCIPIO DIJERON QUE LLEVABA EL "ATROPELLADOR" 5.000 PAVOS EN EFECTIVO, NO 3600....









El atropello mortal en la boda de Torrejón fue por celos: uno de los atacantes era expareja de la novia


Dentro del restaurante no hubo ninguna pelea, les estaban esperando al finalizar. Un padre y sus dos hijos han sido detenidos. Se busca al sobrino.




www.elespanol.com





CLÁSICO CASO DE.... 
-MI SARGENTO, YO SÓLO VI 4000 LAUROS EN EL BUGA DEL TANO.
- MI CAPITÁN, LE JURO POR MI MADRE QUE SÓLO HABÍA 2000.... 
- ETC ETC


----------



## LMLights (7 Nov 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Qué música llevaba puesta cuando se lanzó contra la gente?

















Farruquito: el atropello mortal que llevó al bailaor a la cárcel


Farruquito estaba en lo más alto cuando, sin carné de conducir ni seguro de coche, atropelló mortalmente a un hombre y se dio a la fuga hace 18 años.



www.rtve.es





Se ha hecho un FARRUQUITO

Una BOAAAA Gitana, compadre........








TAG: Boda Gitana NO IR.



Rodal dijo:


> El regalo del ex parecia ser que iba a ser los 5000 euros que llevaba en el coche. Y seguro que no era el unico que llevaba el cash para los novios. Lo digo por si alguien en Hacienda le interesa saber cuanto efectivo se movio en el sarao.
> Que a mi suegro de 90 años se le olvido hacer una declaracion a pagar de 25 euros y le abrieron expediente.



RASISTA.


----------



## pandillero (7 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No creo que sean especialmente listos...espabilados para lo que les interesa sí, pero intelectualmente no dan para mucho...he visto cómo escriben muchos de ellos y duele a la vista.



Son siglos de endogamia y eso tiene que pasar factura.
Ahora telepizza y mcdonals están ayudando a la degeneración de la raza.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> le amenazaron tanto de muerte los gitanos que el tío reculó y se retractó. Una pena.



Veo eres español, no sudamericano, por lo de «le amenazaron» en vez de «lo amenazaron».


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Nov 2022)

Cómo están los de vox!


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pues hay algún comentario en YT como que ha recibido amenazas de muerte, no sé si será verdad.



¿Has estado en una cueva? ese humorista fue linchado mediáticamente, amenazado, denunciado por asociaciones gitanas, etc...y tuvo que pedir perdón, además de lo que le tocase a nivel legal.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Has estado en una cueva? ese humorista fue linchado mediáticamente, amenazado, denunciado por asociaciones gitanas, etc...y tuvo que pedir perdón, además de lo que le tocase a nivel legal.



Sí, no me enteré, lo siento.


----------



## ironpipo (8 Nov 2022)

Goder
Para los que no sepan, Seseña esta a tomar x culo de torrejonn, 50km más o menos y sin embargo yendo en el coche tal que así casi que consiguieron llegar hasta su chabolo sin ser detenidos por el camino, sin embargo usted se toma 2 cervezas al lado de casa y ya va acojonado de que le hagan soplar en cualquier rotonda. Brvtal la gitanada. 







> Varias horas después del atropello, una patrulla de la Guardia Civil en Seseña (Toledo) dio el alto al conductor del vehículo que presuntamente realizó el arrollamiento
> El coche, que era un Toyota Corolla Verso de color gris, estaba totalmente destrozado y en él aún había algún resto de las víctimas


----------



## LMLights (8 Nov 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Yo me crie demasiado cerca de san Fermín y las carolinas. Tengo historias para escribir un libro. Eso si yo siempre me he movido bien entre ellos, les terminas cogiendo el truco. Pero como decía mi padre, lo mejor la GC y los habitantes de Narnia siempre a una distancia prudencial de uno o dos km



Ayyy el payooo rassiissssta lo que ha dicho.





Ayyyyy RASSSSISSSTTAAAA


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Nov 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Antes el tema de la homosexualidad no estaba bien visto.
> No eran pocos los gays y lesbianas que se buscaban tapaderas. Sobre todo si eran personajes públicos



Y también antes no ir a misa estaba mal visto; ahora es al revés.


----------



## pamplinero (8 Nov 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Rober Bodegas lamenta que los gitanos no le perdonen: "Me han echado maldiciones"
> 
> 
> "Al final lo que venía a decir en el show, con más acierto o menos, es que ningún tema debe estar vetado para hacer comedia y ha quedado claro que este tema sí lo está"
> ...



Y los gitanos nunca le han perdonado.

Tuvo que agachar la cabeza y pedir disculpas, pero no por los gitanos, sino por los progre-wokes que le iban a purgar de los medios. Y con suerte, porque ahora con este gobierno, seguro que tendria al fiscal investigandole por odio y acabaria en la carcel (cosas de la libertad de expresion de los progres).

Los gitanos son rencorosos, y no le perdonaran en la vida. Y seguro que alguno le ha querido dar un navajazo. Pero corre el rumor de que algun patriarca dijo que no lo tocaran, pues haria valido (acordaros de la pelicula de Seven, por ejemplo) el chiste de :

"este va un payo que hace un chiste de payos y no recibe ningun navajazo".


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ayyy el payooo rassiissssta lo que ha dicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMLights dijo:


> Ayyy el payooo rassiissssta lo que ha dicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostias. Lo del gitanillo Pelaez se lo pongo a mis sobrinillas de 3 y 2 años y no paran de descojonarse.

Me has arrancado una sonrisa. Gracias


----------



## LMLights (8 Nov 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Los gitanos son rencorosos, y no le perdonaran en la vida. Y seguro que alguno le ha querido dar un navajazo. Pero corre el rumor de que algun patriarca dijo que no lo tocaran, pues haria valido (acordaros de la pelicula de Seven, por ejemplo) el chiste de :
> 
> "este va un payo que hace un chiste de payos y no recibe ningun navajazo".



Esto no va de "gitanos vs payos" SINO DE PROGRES BUSCANDO PAGUITA (en este caso un progre-gitano), ni más ni menos.

El PROGRE-GITANO denuncia y tiene paguita.

Ese esquema lo puedes llevar ad-infinitum a lo que quieras, y adonde quieras, si quieres y si mañana sacan paguitas para promocionar la no discriminación de los gafitas, el contar chistes de intelectuales gafapastas se convertirá en "perseguir a los que gastan gafas" y ya habrá el progre de turno denunciando para llevarse su paguita.

El problema es estructurar una sociedad sin trabajos productivos reales sino en paguitas (modelo PRO-COMUNISTA, TODO POR EL ESTADO, Y A TRAVÉS DEL ESTADO), dividiendo y atomizando la sociedad y creando sub-seres que denunciarán al vecino por una bolsa de Doritos.


----------



## Cens0r (8 Nov 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Que ley se aplicará para resolver este problema ....
> 
> ????



La ley del mínimo esfuerzo.


----------



## SPQR (8 Nov 2022)

Esto es un payo... que el día de su boda no hubo peleas ni atropellos con victimas mortales.



moromierda dijo:


>


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Nov 2022)

La señora metio el pañuelo en la novia, y luego no lo encontro, se desintegró.


----------



## ecoñomixta (8 Nov 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Pues en mi círculo, que te llamen gitano es de los peores insultos que hay. Una vez presencié como le partían los dientes a un notas que le llamó gitano y judío a quien no debía



Obviamente. A cualquier hombre digno y de bien le ofenderá que le llamen gitano. A ellos no


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Nov 2022)

Yo no culpo al ser de luz, ni por comerle el bizcocho a la susodicha, ni por atropellar y matar a otros seres de luz. Es un héroe sin capa.


----------



## OldTownBoy (8 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>




Muy bueno, muy elegante.


----------



## el futuro (8 Nov 2022)

Una vez le pregunté a un amigo gitano, que para él que era un gitano, que qué es un gitano.
Su respuesta fue más o menos algo tal que así: "el que te roba, el que te clava la navaja, que toca las palmas".

Otra vez le dije que intentara hablar con un payo (tiene un acento marcadísimo de gitano), y era un DESCOJONO oirle hablar como una persona normal sin acento gitano. El tío se notaba que se tenía que esforzar bastante, pero lo hacía bien. Te juro que me moría de risa.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Nov 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Y los gitanos nunca le han perdonado.
> 
> Tuvo que agachar la cabeza y pedir disculpas, pero no por los gitanos, sino por los progre-wokes que le iban a purgar de los medios. Y con suerte, porque ahora con este gobierno, seguro que tendria al fiscal investigandole por odio y acabaria en la carcel (cosas de la libertad de expresion de los progres).
> 
> ...



Pues es curioso, porque el borracho de Cruz y Raya (Juan Muñoz) no pudo hacer parodias y películas más cutres, tópicas y chuscas de los tanos y no veo que le hayan echado malfario ni amenazado de muerte...


----------



## Ouiea (8 Nov 2022)

La camisa Antonio, tenías que partirte la camisa, no a los de la misa


----------



## McLovin (8 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Veo eres español, no sudamericano, por lo de «le amenazaron» en vez de «lo amenazaron».



Ese "le" está perfectamente admitido por la RAE porque se refiere a una persona de sexo masculino y singular. Ambas formas, "le amenazaron" y "lo amenazaron" son correctas.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (8 Nov 2022)

Visto lo visto , hay una temas sobre los etnianos que no creo que se hable mucho :

¿ Hay "criptogitanos" ?... es decir gente que oculte su condicion gitana , o gente que oculte que su abuelo , bisabuelo , tataraabuelo y etc (todo por extricta linea patrilineal ) fuese gitano , y que por lo tanto ellos lo son .

Si existen no veo esfuerzos por parte de los gitanos declarados o de los criptogitanos de revelarse como tales o de hacer "outing" como hace el colectivo LGTBI con los gays y lesbianas que ocultan su condicion publicamente .


----------



## Albion (8 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues es curioso, porque el borracho de Cruz y Raya (Juan Muñoz) no pudo hacer parodias y películas más cutres, tópicas y chuscas de los tanos y no veo que le hayan echado malfario ni amenazado de muerte...



Era cliente vip.


----------



## pandillero (8 Nov 2022)

Veo que el hilo se alarga y algunos foreros se están viniendo arriba y era para recordarles que los muchachos del Secretariado Gitano trabajan, si trabajan, visitando foros a ver como anda la cosa, Burbuja.info les gusta especialmente.
El antiguo forero Los Liadora se enfrentó a un juicio de esos de odio, le pedian 10.000€ y 1 año y medio de cárcel. No sé como acabó la cosa.

Que sería de España sin esos grandes artistas que tenemos la suerte de tener, El Cigala, Farruquito, que arte Dios mio, que tienen sus constumbres sí, pero recordar siempre que ! jai los gitanos tamién semos persianas!


----------



## pandillero (8 Nov 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Visto lo visto , hay una temas sobre los etnianos que no creo que se hable mucho :
> 
> ¿ Hay "criptogitanos" ?... es decir gente que oculte su condicion gitana , o gente que oculte que su abuelo , bisabuelo , tataraabuelo y etc (todo por extricta linea patrilineal ) fuese gitano , y que por lo tanto ellos lo son .
> 
> Si existen no veo esfuerzos por parte de los gitanos declarados o de los criptogitanos de revelarse como tales o de hacer "outing" como hace el colectivo LGTBI con los gays y lesbianas que ocultan su condicion publicamente .



Sí existen lo sé de primera mano, siempre los ha habido, supongo que deben de ser pocos pero haberlos haylos, gente que habla normal, estudian o trabajan y reniegan de su "raza", normalmente son "mestizos", no sé como se dice en el caso de los gitanos, pero también hay algunos a los que echaron de su clan por algún motivo.
Hay militares, policías y hasta guardias civiles, pero efectivamente no suelen dar la cara.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

Una noche de verano 2018, salia de La Caja Magica, Madrid, no habia nada abierto salvo un bar terraza que ahora es de un chino, enfrente de una iglesia evangelica de gitanos, la cual al hacer todo ese parque en vez de derruirla, les han regalado nuestro terreno y ahi se parte en dos el parque

Llegaron dos familias de gitanos, emperifolladas, cogieron las mesas y sillas y pidieron solo bocadillos gigantes. Los patriarcas se pusieron a hablar de una boda y uno de ellos amenazaba al otro "o hay boda o hay lio" de muy malas formas.

Las mesas eran dos bandos separados, me fui sin saber el final


----------



## Josant2022 (8 Nov 2022)

SIGO SIN ENTENDER QUE ESE COCHE HECHO CHATARRA PUEDA HABER IDO DE TORREJON A SESENA.


----------



## pandillero (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Una noche de verano 2018, salia de La Caja Magica, Madrid, no habia nada abierto salvo un bar terraza que ahora es de un chino, enfrente de una iglesia evangelica de gitanos, la cual al hacer todo ese parque en vez de derruirla, les han regalado nuestro terreno y ahi se parte en dos el parque
> 
> Llegaron dos familias de gitanos, emperifolladas, cogieron las mesas y sillas y pidieron solo bocadillos gigantes. Los patriarcas se pusieron a hablar de una boda y uno de ellos amenazaba al otro "o hay boda o hay lio" de muy malas formas.
> 
> Las mesas eran dos bandos separados, me fui sin saber el final



Si eres pompero de verdad bienvenido. Bonita foto de Fast Freddie.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Una noche de verano 2018, salia de La Caja Magica, Madrid, no habia nada abierto salvo un bar terraza que ahora es de un chino, enfrente de una iglesia evangelica de gitanos, la cual al hacer todo ese parque en vez de derruirla, les han regalado nuestro terreno y ahi se parte en dos el parque
> 
> Llegaron dos familias de gitanos, emperifolladas, cogieron las mesas y sillas y pidieron solo bocadillos gigantes. Los patriarcas se pusieron a hablar de una boda y uno de ellos amenazaba al otro "o hay boda o hay lio" de muy malas formas.
> 
> Las mesas eran dos bandos separados, me fui sin saber el final



Había un señor jugando con dos niñas pequeñas de unos 8 años en una maquina del cangrejo de recoger premios, llevo una gitana de 7 años y con todo el descaro se puso delante a jugar colándose porque las niñas habían sacado premios

El señor cogió a sus dos hijas y las sacó, ellas no entendían nada, y les explicó que con esa gente contacto zero, la niña de 7 años hablaba provocando, deslenguada y al lado tenía un primo de 8 o 9 , obeso ya


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (8 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Sí existen lo sé de primera mano, siempre los ha habido, supongo que deben de ser pocos pero haberlos haylos, gente que habla normal, estudian o trabajan y reniegan de su "raza", normalmente son "mestizos", no sé como se dice en el caso de los gitanos, pero también hay algunos a los que echaron de su clan por algún motivo.
> Hay militares, policías y hasta guardias civiles, pero efectivamente no suelen dar la cara.



Tengo entendido que para los gitanos solo es gitano aquel cuyo padre es gitano , para ellos los hijos de payo y gitana no son gitanos , la gitana que se casa con un payo la tienen de traidora o algo asi .


----------



## pandillero (8 Nov 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Tengo entendido que para los gitanos solo es gitano aquel cuyo padre es gitano , para ellos los hijos de payo y gitana no son gitanos , la gitana que se casa con un payo la tienen de traidora o algo asi .



No sé muy bien como va el tema, el caso contrario de un gitano que se casa con una paya y la lleva a vivir con el clan si conozco uno, bien sangrante por ser la hija de un conocido mío, que con treinta y tantos ya tiene cinco o seis hijos.
Pero al revés gitana con payo no conozco, pero conozco gitanas que salen o las echan del clan y se juntan con payos.
Aunque entre los gitanos hay castas, son muy clasistas, debe ser su herencia del Punjab, y en las clases bajas digamos, los gitanos que son parias entre gitanos se debe de dar de todo.


----------



## pandillero (8 Nov 2022)

Lo de los gitanos llamandonos racistas es el colmo de los chistes.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)

Los de la boda están indignados y negando que la novia haya tenido más relaciones.
Han dicho algo así como que "la han preparado para su marido" y que no ha deshonrado a la familia. Nuevamente hablando de su cultura MACHISTA y nadie se escandaliza por ello. 

Imaginad a uno de VOX que presumiera de haber estado preparando a su hija para su marido y que la honra de la familia depende de que ella sea virgen. Habría comunicado del ministerio que igual da, propondrían cursos especiales para la gente de VOX, campañas en tv , etc...


----------



## Magufillo (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## AMP (8 Nov 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Cuando el actor James Dean se presentó en la boda de su ex-novia, lo hizo plantándose en la puerta de la iglesia con la moto sin dejar de hacer ruido, para joder.
> 
> No le hizo falta atropellar a nadie.



¿Se sabe quién era el novio? 
Al final va a resultar que la hostia con el Porsche no fue un accidente.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (8 Nov 2022)

Pues si algun dia tiene un hijo tendra que decirselo , supongo .


----------



## AMP (8 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> EN PRINCIPIO DIJERON QUE LLEVABA EL "ATROPELLADOR" 5.000 PAVOS EN EFECTIVO, NO 3600....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-¿Marlaska? No ha quedado ni un céntimo para el partido , estos cabrones se nos han adelantado. Díselo tú a Antonio.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (8 Nov 2022)

AMP dijo:


> ¿Se sabe quién era el novio?
> Al final va a resultar que la hostia con el Porsche no fue un accidente.



Este :









Vic Damone - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org






Info extra sobre el incidente : 









James Dean Never Got Over Losing The Greatest Love of His Life - Closer Weekly


James Dean’s close friend Lew Bracker recalls a haunting moment when the actor turned to him and said, “We ought to get married.” “I made a joke and said ‘To each other?'” Lew...




www.google.com


----------



## pandillero (8 Nov 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Este :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, y Pier Angeli fué la novia de James Dean que se suicido años después.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Los de la boda están indignados y negando que la novia haya tenido más relaciones.
> Han dicho algo así como que "la han preparado para su marido" y que no ha deshonrado a la familia. Nuevamente hablando de su cultura MACHISTA y nadie se escandaliza por ello.
> 
> Imaginad a uno de VOX que presumiera de haber estado preparando a su hija para su marido y que la honra de la familia depende de que ella sea virgen. Habría comunicado del ministerio que igual da, propondrían cursos especiales para la gente de VOX, campañas en tv , etc...



si está deshonrada, el padre, y el patriarca de ella no cobran la dote
el hijo se divorcia cuando se quede preñada
el gitanillo es para la abuela, madre del padre, y ella lo cría

lo juro


----------



## arrpak (8 Nov 2022)

todo lo que ocurrar para que baje la sobrepoblación de ciertas etnias es bueno


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> O algo tipo Los versos satánicos de Salman Rushdie. Hay ciertos colectivos innombrables que tienen un poder increíble, poder que les ha otorgado el mundo progresista normalmente y los convierten automáticamente en intocables. Sí te atreves a criticarlos lo más mínimo, irán a por ti, incluso te amenazarán de muerte. Muy tolerante todo. Tu tienes que tolerarlos, ellos a ti no.



Me parece a mi que determinados colectivos son tan innombrables o intocables tanto por parte de los sectores progres como de los reaccionarios. De hecho, a quienes mas les ha interesado tradicionalmente que exista gente que pueda llevar una vida de lujo sin tener que justificar nada o dicho de manera popular, "de donde sacas para tanto como destacas", es a la derecha conservadora.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> todo lo que ocurrar para que baje la sobrepoblación de ciertas etnias es bueno



¿quienes son la chica y la madre de la imagen de tu firma?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Nov 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> El atropellador se llevó no menos de 5.000 € en metálico de la manzana



Eso seria solamente en calderilla.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (8 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Efectivamente, y Pier Angeli fué la novia de James Dean que se suicido años después.



James Dean tenia buen ojo .















Pier Angeli - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me parece a mi que determinados colectivos son tan innombrables o intocables tanto por parte de los sectores progres como de los reaccionarios. De hecho, a quienes mas les ha interesado tradicionalmente que exista gente que pueda llevar una vida de lujo sin tener que justificar nada o dicho de manera popular, "de donde sacas para tanto como destacas", es a la derecha conservadora.



jajajajaja
ahora resulta que el secretariado gitano y la gitanada no la han creado el psoe en Cadiz, Sevilla, Andasulia, Vallecas, Madrid........... ni los unicos cargos se han presentado por la izquierda ni pedido el voto

Ni mandaron a Remedios Amaya, de los Amaya a eurovision............ descalza CERO POINTS, le hundieron la carrera el Guerra y el Felipe....

Ahora el problema de una sociedad que vive al margen de la ley que incumple TODAS: menores, familias, penales, tributarias, civiles............ es culpa de la derecha

Una etnia que tienen menos derechos las mujeres que los que tenia una Española en el año 500, o que no se integran nunca, jamás, y son peores que los musulmanes estos por lo menos sacan carreras ejercen, politica, lo unico que de momento no hacen atentados yihadistas pero controlan el tráfico de drogas en el retail y punto final desde los 80

Los Chunguitos, los Chichos, Camarón, gitanos y caballo (ellos le pusieron el nombre) es lo mismo desde los años 80 y los desarrollos de los PAU Vallecas, Pozo del tío Raimundo, San Blas (aquí eran quinquis)

eres un cretino de tomo y lomo
Ahora es la derecha quien ha creado este caldo de cultivo donde el 100% vive de paguitas, per y demás.....
al ignore


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)

Por cierto: la familia esa vive en una de esas chabolas de la Cañañada, esos que dan tanta pena porque es una infravivienda y no tienen luz, son vulnerables y todo eso. Pero ¿cuánto se han gastado en la boda y cuánto dinero circulaba en la boda? Solo el padre puso 3.000 euros en el saco ese de los regalos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)

Ooh, qué SORPRESA: el detenido tiene ANTECEDENTES, algo muy raro en ese colectivo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ooh, qué SORPRESA: el detenido tiene ANTECEDENTES, algo muy raro en ese colectivo.



he leido en el Mundo y el pais
ambas familias son de narcos
los muertos, en el 2002, familia de la novia, mataron de 80 balazos a otro patriarca porque no les dejó poner una infravivienda para vender droga, el negocio ya estaba copado. Fue una reunión amistosa, con sillas en la calle
Al poco, dos horas, volvieron y 80 tiros, y a dos los remataron en el suelo con revolver

Vamos, que pocos han muerto... ha salido bien la boda


Son sus costumbres












Dos muertos en un tiroteo entre clanes rivales en un poblado chabolista de Madrid


La policía recogió más de 80 casquillos y cartuchos en el lugar de la refriega




elpais.com


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> he leido en el Mundo y el pais
> ambas familias son de narcos
> los muertos, en el 2002, o su familia de la novia o novio, mataron de 80 balazos a otro patriarca porque no les dejó poner una infravivienda para vender droga, el negocio ya estaba copado. Fue una reunión amistosa, con sillas en la calle
> Al poco, dos horas, volvieron y 80 tiros, y a dos los remataron en el suelo con revolver
> ...











La compra de una chabola para traficar con droga desencadena el tiroteo entre dos clanes


El poblado de Las Mimbreras se acostó anteanoche con ecos de lejano oeste: dos clanes gitanos liquidaron cuentas con un tiroteo en el que hubo más de 80 disparos; murieron dos hombres (suegro y yerno) de «Los Gallegos»; resultó herido grave uno de los rivales, de «Los Milagros», y su hermano fue...



www.abc.es






*El poblado de Las Mimbreras se acostó anteanoche con ecos de lejano oeste: dos clanes gitanos liquidaron cuentas con un tiroteo en el que hubo más de 80 disparos; murieron dos hombres (suegro y yerno) de «Los Gallegos»; resultó herido grave uno de los rivales, de «Los Milagros», y su hermano fue detenido. La causa, desavenencias por la compra de un «sanqui» para vender droga.









Dos muertos en un tiroteo entre clanes rivales en un poblado chabolista de Madrid


La policía recogió más de 80 casquillos y cartuchos en el lugar de la refriega




elpais.com




*


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> he leido en el Mundo y el pais
> ambas familias son de narcos
> los muertos, en el 2002, familia de la novia, mataron de 80 balazos a otro patriarca porque no les dejó poner una infravivienda para vender droga, el negocio ya estaba copado. Fue una reunión amistosa, con sillas en la calle
> Al poco, dos horas, volvieron y 80 tiros, y a dos los remataron en el suelo con revolver
> ...




Y luego ellos diciendo "ej que loh payoh también lo hacen" , pero tienen que remontarse al ejemplo de Puerto Hurraco* para encontrar a una familia de payos matando en manada. 
*Literal, en algún tuit han puesto la noticia de Puerto Hurraco para decir ¿veis? los payos hacen lo mismo". Sí, igualito.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Nov 2022)

Esto que va un español de bien a una boda de españoles de bien y los únicos tiros que se pegan son los de coca.


----------



## LMLights (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> jajajajaja
> ahora resulta que el secretariado gitano y la gitanada no la han creado el psoe en Cadiz, Sevilla, Andasulia, Vallecas, Madrid........... ni los unicos cargos se han presentado por la izquierda ni pedido el voto
> 
> Ni mandaron a Remedios Amaya, de los Amaya a eurovision............ descalza CERO POINTS, le hundieron la carrera el Guerra y el Felipe....
> ...



Pues lo de Remedios Amaya flaco favor le hizo a la gitanada......y no era mala canción pero lo de salir al escenario con los pieses desnudos pues como que no, igual fue una estrategia para pillar ayudas de Bruselas......





Saco de papas dijo:


> La trae limpita, como nos gusta a los foreros.



No está "rozada" no está "tocada", no está polifollada, está como su madre la trájo al mundo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y luego ellos diciendo "ej que loh payoh también lo hacen" , pero tienen que remontarse al ejemplo de Puerto Hurraco para encontrar a una familia de payos matando en manada.



Los gitanos desde los 70 son responsables de decenas de miles de muertos por heroina y cocaina,
50 años traficando
¿no se les puede decir nada ni imputar esos muertos?
Poblado que derrumban, poblado de chabolas que crean
No son infraviviendas, lo hacen para vivir de la paguita y no pagar impuestos pero luego la pasta la tienen en elk campo, fincas, pisos etc. Por dentro tienen puertas blindadas, cajas de seguridad, alarmas, CCTV. Incluso cuando derribaron parte de la Cañada en una redada, estaban encerrados dentro de una que era un bunker armado... buscad en google

En esa boda las familias tenían varios crímenes, antecedentes, muertos desde hace 30 años
Y luego los de Mas Madrid a llorar por ellos los pobrecitos de la cañada... cuando el suelo de la cañada es vía de paso o vía pública es de todos y no se puede construir. Solo falta pedir que les pongamos escolta para que trafiquen sin miedo y Guarda Civil para que no haya accidentes de toxicomanos cuando van a comprar droga alli


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Pues lo de Remedios Amaya flaco favor le hizo a la gitanada......y no era mala canción pero lo de salir al escenario con los pieses desnudos pues como que no, igual fue una estrategia para pillar ayudas de Bruselas......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo visto la gente que sabe, dice que era una cantaora muy buena, pero no es para ese concurso, la canción con esos arreglos eléctricos suena muy muy mal, igual flamenco puro sin complejos ni arreglos, hubiera sido mejor aunque el resultado el mismo
Por Madrid me la encontré una vez en una terraza de Iglesias


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

"En los 80 y 90 la heroína mató más jóvenes que cualquier guerra"


Carmen Avendaño ha dedicado media vida a combatir el narcotráfico desde la asociación Érguete y al frente de Madres contra la Droga




www.laprovincia.es





cosas de los gitanos...


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Los gitanos desde los 70 son responsables de decenas de miles de muertos por heroina y cocaina,
> 50 años traficando
> ¿no se les puede decir nada ni imputar esos muertos?
> Poblado que derrumban, poblado de chabolas que crean
> ...



Bueno, en cuanto a los muertos por la droga, NADIE LES OBLIGÓ A HACERSE DROGADICTOS.
Se les podrá echar en cara si acaso las malas mezclas, no tener un estandar de pureza y que por eso haya sobredosis, etc...pero lo de ponerse a fumar, beber y drogarse es algo en lo que se mete la gente porque quiere, no van los gitanos a meterles la droga por la fuerza.
También los propios toxicómanos payos revenden la droga y la cortan, etc...
Les echaría en cara más bien los asesinatos directos a payos, las muertes que han causado mientras cometían otro tipo de delitos o por simples venganzas.

Hay más payos asesinados por gitanos que al revés, y eso que ellos son muchos menos.


----------



## Malvender (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> he leido en el Mundo y el pais
> ambas familias son de narcos
> los muertos, en el 2002, familia de la novia, mataron de 80 balazos a otro patriarca porque no les dejó poner una infravivienda para vender droga, el negocio ya estaba copado. Fue una reunión amistosa, con sillas en la calle
> Al poco, dos horas, volvieron y 80 tiros, y a dos los remataron en el suelo con revolver
> ...



80 balas para matar un gitano?Se ve que todo lo hacen a lo grande


----------



## LMLights (8 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> No son infraviviendas, lo hacen para vivir de la paguita y no pagar impuestos pero luego la pasta la tienen en elk campo, fincas, pisos etc. Por dentro tienen puertas blindadas, cajas de seguridad, alarmas, CCTV. Incluso cuando derribaron parte de la Cañada en una redada, estaban encerrados dentro de una que era un bunker armado... buscad en google



JOJOJOJO  BMWs junto a chabolas.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> JOJOJOJO  BMWs junto a chabolas.



Este era el video, gracias
¿no era de los brunos el que mató a 4?
Ponen a las abuelas a vender para no ir a la carcel..............
Los niños para los "mandados"


----------



## Rothmans Racing (8 Nov 2022)

A marcar hucha y calentar al gitano...........
se ha humedecido


----------



## LMLights (9 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Los niños para los "mandados"



Así se hace en Sicilia. Los pizzinos (mensajitos en papel que se destruyen al leer).


----------



## Rothmans Racing (9 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Así se hace en Sicilia. Los pizzinos (mensajitos en papel que se destruyen al leer).



esa novia esta mas estrenada que un coche de wallapop y decian 18 años y yo la veo por mas de 30


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (9 Nov 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Madre mia cuando sacaron el pañuelo  y vieron que venía rota por el notas.



Le habían sacado muchas veces la rosa... No pongo foto que no se poner spoiler.


----------



## Mis Alaska (9 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> JOJOJOJO  BMWs junto a chabolas.



Son las plantitas de la abuela _paaayo. _Que la pobre mujer no tiene tele y se entretiene con sus flores.

Si son tan de fiar, ¿porque tienen que comprobar 'la pureza' de la novia el día de la boda? ¿No se fian ni entre ellos?. Tragamos como 'costumbre' un hecho de 'desconfianza máxima', misógino y machista a más no poder.

Este 'gesto' elevado a 'costumbre' no deja de ser un síntoma de la gran desconfianza que sienten entre ellos y hacia ellos de toda la vida. Pero cuando el sentido común impera y te dice 'no te fies ni un pelo de un gitano', siempre hay alguien que te llama 'racista'. ¿Yo me tengo que fiar de un gitano cuando ni entre ellos se fían? La 'prueba del pañuelo' es la prueba palpable, viviente e irrefutable de la desconfianza sistémica que se profesan entre ellos mismo. Yo como paya, no hago más que hacerme eco de un hecho que ellos mismos certifican.

La prueba también es hipócrita. Porque celebran esa desconfianza en un ambiente de jolgorio, donde todos aparecen 'hermanados'. El mensaje es claramente hipócrita, no me fío de nadie pero que no se note. Pero la racista soy yo si no me fio de un gitano ni de su palabra.

Habría que estudiar realmente el racismo, de donde viene, porqué se da y no censurarlo sin más. ¿Que fué primero el racismo o la insana costumbre que generó dicho racismo? ¿Porque lo llamamos racismo cuando muchas veces queremos decir 'prudencia'? Si yo veo un grupo de gitanos y me aparto, no es por racismo, es porque les temo lo suficiente para saber que me pueden moler a palos si se les antoja. Es pura prudencia e instinto de supervivencia.

Y si no me fío de su palabra, tampoco es racismo, es constatar un hecho desde fuera, al apreciar sus costumbres.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (9 Nov 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Son las plantitas de la abuela _paaayo. _Que la pobre mujer no tiene tele y se entretiene con sus flores.
> 
> Si son tan de fiar, ¿porque tienen que comprobar 'la pureza' de la novia el día de la boda? ¿No se fian ni entre ellos?. Tragamos como 'costumbre' un hecho de 'desconfianza máxima', misógino y machista a más no poder.
> 
> ...



No recuerdo ninguna costumbre así en ninguna tribu del mundo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (9 Nov 2022)

__





familia churumbel - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (9 Nov 2022)

h t t p s://www.telemadrid.es/


TORREJÓN DE ARDOZ
*Este fue el motivo del atropello que acabó con la vida de cuatro personas en Torrejón de Ardoz*

Una familiar de los novios nos explica el porqué

*[video pincha aquí]*

Play Video
Foto: Madrid Directo |Vídeo: Telemadrid
09 de noviembre de 2022 - 21:20 (Actualizado: 09 de noviembre de 2022 - 21:35)

*Micael*, el presunto autor de la *muerte de cuatro personas* y de dejar en *estado grave a otros siete *al envestirles con su coche, ya está en prisión. Al límite de cumplirse las 72 horas del suceso, la juez dictaminaba al presunto autor del suceso *prisión provisional comunicada y sin fianza*.
Una familiar de los novios no explica *el porqué del origen de la pelea*. En el interior del restaurante de Torrejón de Ardoz donde se celebraba la boda gitana, se produjo una disputa con este individuo, motivo por el cual *le echaron de la ceremonia, a la que no estaba invitado*.
"A él le molestó, en primer lugar, que no le invitaran, pero es que ya *se puso a ronear mucho con la novia*, a arrimarse mucho, ya demasiado, y a las muchachas que estaban bailando", aseguran los familiares.
"Estaba obsesionado porque estaba nada más que *pendiente de las mujeres* y haciendo fotos, y eso fue lo que les molestó a los hombres". Según nos dicen, ese fue el motivo por el que le echaron a la calle.
Tras ello, algunos "vieron el coche aparcado con las luces apagadas. Él se metió dentro y esperó a que salieran, *y a los primeros que salieron se los llevó por delante* y ya está". Micael, presuntamente, a las 2:40 horas, pisó el acelerador arrollando a un gran número de los invitados, saldándose con cuatro fallecidos.




Imágenes exclusivas del presunto autor del atropello que acabó con la vida de 4 personas en Torrejón de Ardoz
*Imágenes exclusivas del presunto autor del atropello que acabó con la vida de 4 personas en Torrejón de Ardoz*
Los familiares de los novios ven imposible que la *gran cantidad de dinero que encontraron en el interior del coche* del presunto autor del suceso fuese para el regalo, ya que los que más dinero regalan son los padres y la cantidad oscila entre los 3 o 4 mil euros.
Al parecer, Micael ya tenía *antecedentes* y le habían echado de Valdemingómez. "Es parte de la familia, pero lejana. Por eso, no lo habían invitado a la boda y porque saben que era un camorrista", afirman los familiares.
Finalmente, el juzgado de Instrucción número 4 de Torrejón de Ardoz ha ordenado la *prisión provisional comunicada y sin fianza* del presunto autor. "La misma cárcel lo va a refugiar porque los mismos presos le van a dar el palizón del siglo".




Prisión provisional para el autor del atropello mortal en la boda de Torrejón
*Prisión provisional para el autor del atropello mortal en la boda de Torrejón*
En *el auto expone* que Micael embiste con su coche a las víctimas sorpresivamente y sin posibilidad de defensa alguna. Después de huir, explica que los ocupantes del vehículo eran cuatro, que fueron localizados por la *Guardia Civil* en un descampado de *Seseña (Toledo)*, que se dieron a la fuga y que tres de ellos fueron detenidos, Micael y sus dos hijos. *El cuarto, su sobrino, sigue en paradero desconocido*.
"Han desgraciado su boda, al niñito y a la niñita. Después de la boda se iban a ir de luna de miel y mira dónde han ido, a cementerios, a hospitales… Esperemos que el juez que lo coja le haga pagar lo que ha hecho", añaden.






Este fue el motivo del atropello que acabó con la vida cuatro personas en Torrejón de Ardoz


----------



## Rothmans Racing (9 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> h t t p s://www.telemadrid.es/
> 
> 
> TORREJÓN DE ARDOZ
> ...



vamos

que en una boda no puedes ligar con las mujeres ni acercarte a ellas, a quien se le ocurre

son la familia de la novia, el CLAN DA SILVA, los que asesinaron de 80 balazos a otros tanos en 2002 o por ahi, son narcos

Por lo menos la Mafia es mas elegante y educada que los gitanos


----------

